# Craigavon Group meeting - Reflexology teaster sessions, Wed 10th april at 7.30



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

REFLEXOLOGY​Its role in reducing stress and creating better conditions for fertility​Jane Cairns and Lianne steen​Wednesday 10th April 2013 @ 7.30pm​​
​Room 2​Medical Education Centre​Main Hospital Block (Take lift to 1st floor)​Craigavon area Hospital, Portadown​​*As we need to know numbers for this session please let me know if you are able to attend on Wednesday, Many thanks, Sharon (text 07837 987562 or email [email protected])*​​


----------

